# Great Being Back on the Scene



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Just back from our 800 mile round trip to Waxstock. It was great being back on the scene today, meeting some new people and seeing old friends from the world of detailing. The show was great too, really growing and the format seems to be going from strength to strength.

Looking forward to Waxstock 2017 now :thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Great to see you today Dave


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

And action........



Gonz.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I love doing little machine polishing demos :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

And also this year, met Mike Philips ... That was a great part of the day for me too!


----------



## Warriors2013 (Aug 10, 2013)

Dave KG said:


> And also this year, met Mike Philips ... That was a great part of the day for me too!


Was good to see you there Dave, along with the other legend Mike Phillips. I was the one who took the picture of you and Mike on your phone :thumb:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

So eight hundred miles plus they made you work when you got there. Well done Dave.


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks very much, your demo was really good.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

streaky said:


> So eight hundred miles plus they made you work when you got there. Well done Dave.


Machine polishing demos aren't really work for me, more just entertainment


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Dave KG said:


> And also this year, met Mike Philips ... That was a great part of the day for me too!


Don't you mean Mike met you lol:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

An 800 mile trip!!! Jeez, that's some trek, Dave! I doff my cap to your dedication, Sir!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Saw you strutting your stuff nice to see you back again mate,


----------

